# What sikaflex to use?



## champstar (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to bond some metal brackets to the roof of my motorhome without the need for drilling holes. The brackets need to support about 5kg.
Can I ask for advice on the best and most cost effective sikaflex or substitute to use. The roof of my MH is covered with a thick plastic walk board...I thought it was metal chequered plate but on insepction it is plastic.


----------



## caspar (Oct 1, 2010)

Sikaflex 552. Quite expensive (cheapest I think on EBay at about £20-25 per lot), but it will do the job and you won't have to do it again!


----------



## guyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally, I would be happy with cheapo 221 - or soudaflex 40fc - but increase the surface area - about 6 quid a tube inc delivery. Bolt a flat plate to the bracket?

I had for years a water tank on our last MH (sprinter) held up with two 2" squares glued on with 221 - that was about 2 or 3 kg - and held on a vertical plane (wall) so the goo was in 'shear'


----------



## caspar (Oct 2, 2010)

Thing with Sikaflex is it expands and contracts according to heat, which if you're talking about roof mounting, it will get hot. Up to you at the end of the day, but I know a lot on here would recommend the sikaflex. If the other one works just as well - brilliant!


----------



## champstar (Oct 2, 2010)

I should have mentioned the the brackets have a 2 inch flat plate to bond with. Therefore Should I go for the expensive and strongest  sikaflex or the cheaper 221 stuff. I would really like a firm strong bond as I dont want to loose the brackets and what will be attached to them when moving or strong winds!!!

cheers


----------



## caspar (Oct 2, 2010)

Have a look at this thread!

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-problems/11389-what-adhesive-sealer-use.html


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 5, 2010)

champstar said:


> I want to bond some metal brackets to the roof of my motorhome without the need for drilling holes. The brackets need to support about 5kg.
> Can I ask for advice on the best and most cost effective sikaflex or substitute to use. The roof of my MH is covered with a thick plastic walk board...I thought it was metal chequered plate but on insepction it is plastic.



Do it right and do it only once use Sikaflex 552. Just remember that it takes about 24-36 hours to cure so don't move the van untill it has gone off properly.
Wanderer


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Sikaflex 221 doesn't bond well to plastics. There is a comprehensive discussion of this presently on the S.B.M.C.C. website. It will peel off especially with 5KG hanging. Stixall is better if you want cheap ( £5.00 ish a tube from Toolstation) but you will need to sand the area of contact on the plastic first.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2010)

the most stickiest i have found is bostik matrix 500 . its used for caravan ,container and general coachbuilding jobs. not cheap but i use it alot. made in spain . very difficult to get out of tube ,you need a good gun. 
cheers alan


----------

